# Heh ew..



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So I am trying to get through my water changes. (been sick and was dreading it all day)

And I figured I would do some nice feedings before hand. 

I had the superworms out for the turtle snacks and Kitty, my female tabby was at my heels meowing at me. She usually gets the crickets that get loose.

I always assumed she just squished them. 

So I put a superworm down on the carpet for her and she went banana's for it! LOL She played with it a bit then chewed it up and ate it XD

My mums outdoor cats are insect eaters but I didnt think she would love them. O_O Now I know what she likes for treats. ha.

Do you guys have kitters like that?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

hahaha thats funny, my cat goes nuts also over crickets that escape and the occasional flie in the house.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh yes the flies make them speak in some weird cat language. LOL

Cid actually knows the word spider and will search the walls for them. He even ripped a nail out of the wall with his teeth once thinking it was one.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol! thats awsome haha they do speak some crazyness while chasing flies its like they stududerrer.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL exactly!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

when I was a kid I had a dog that ate flies

then he caught a wasp. had an expresison of.. "this is peppery"


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Cid actually knows the word spider and will search the walls for them. He even ripped a nail out of the wall with his teeth once thinking it was one.


I have seen Ciddian fly up out of nowhere when Jess says 'get the spider!' its hilarious!

My goldfish LOVE to eat live spiders too...My husbands dirty work.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL I did show you that didnt I. 

I love your goldies. Bite first, taste later...


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine never did bother with the 55g but now that I have the 90...this is what I saw when I woke one night!! I think she's on to my fish, loooking for a midnight snack..hehe


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what a lovely cat! 

Mine have never been so fish crazy.. Reptiles on the other hand ...>.>

Cid does love to peek at the turtles and my RES seems to adore the cats.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol I think my cat likes the taste of aquarium water. I caught him on my dresser with his paws on the rim of the tank and just draining my aquarium lol no wonder i have to add water all the time. And i thought it was because of evaporation...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

xr8dride said:


> Mine never did bother with the 55g but now that I have the 90...this is what I saw when I woke one night!! I think she's on to my fish, loooking for a midnight snack..hehe


Too funny!

Cat to fish: I'm gonna eat you & you & you, oh and definately you! lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL 1 day about a year ago i bought 1000 meal worms and forgot them in the bag. I went on doing stuff around the house and then I hear my dogs going crazy. I come out and they are all running around freaked out. I see that all the worms were out of the bag because they chewed their way out. My dogs did not like the look of the worms LOL

What type of turtles do yo have?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

worms chewed out or dogs chewed in???


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> worms chewed out or dogs chewed in???


The worms chewed out. They can chew out of a lot of things. They are nasty


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea they are really good at chewing up things those worms.

I have a yellow belly (unsure) and a Res.


----------

